# How do get a DVD-ROM to play?



## baileycorra (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm a newbie and need help! I need to purchase a program that plays on my computer's DVD-ROM drive. I've never tried playing a DVD on this computer before, so I tried playing a regular DVD movie, but it wouldn't play in WMP. I thought it would play automatically, so I checked WMP Help, and it said this:

"To play DVDs, you must have a DVD-ROM drive, and a software or hardware DVD decoder installed on your computer. If you do not have a compatible DVD decoder installed, DVD-related commands, options, and controls do not appear in the Player and you cannot play DVDs. By default, Windows does not include a DVD decoder. For more information about DVD decoders, see Windows Help. 
This feature is only available on select versions of Windows. For more information, see Special features. "

When I clicked on "Special Features" it said playing DVDs on WMP 9 Series is available only with Windows XP. I have Win 98SE - does this mean I can't play DVD's on my system? Or if I can, how do I do this?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks in advance,

Kirsty


----------



## Elf-stone (Jan 30, 2005)

VLC media player will play DVDs on Windows98.
http://www.videolan.org/

After you install the program, click 'file/open disk', click DVD(menu) or DVD, and where it says "device name" , put in the drive letter of your DVD drive if it is different than the default D:


----------



## baileycorra (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Elf-Stone and thanks for your reply!

I installed VLC and did what you said and, it worked!  I really appreciate your help! After reading some other posts about installing codecs and such I was afraid it was going to be a long, complicated process, but this is a great simple solution!  

Kirsty


----------



## Elf-stone (Jan 30, 2005)

You're very welcome.


----------

